# Is this overkill?



## AJ46 (Nov 14, 2005)

I am looking to plow my own driveway which is about 800 feet long by 20 feet wide. It's partially paved but has some sections which are gravel. I needed a pick up truck for the property anyway so I figured I'd get one with a plow on it. 

Here's what I'm looking at:
2000 Dodge Ram 2500 V-10 gasser, Reg Cab, Long Bed with a 8'2" Boss Power-V mounted on it for $11k.

I had a friend that works for Dodge run the VIN and the truck has the Plow Prep Package and the works.

Is this overkill or would it be smart of me to go with this truck.

On a side note, would I need any additional insurance if I were to use the plow to do my 82 year old neighbors driveway for her?

Thanks
AJ


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Yes, that is definately overkill for an 800' driveway. Get something like an old s10 with a 6 ft plow. As far as doing your neighbor's, it doesn't matter how old she is - are you getting paid for it? If so, it is considered commercial plowing. If not, it may fall under the "Good Samaritan" provisions. Check with your insurance company.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

I would say get it if you need the payload capacity of the Dodge. The V10 gets almost the same mileage as the 360 ci. V8.


----------



## chironorm (Sep 23, 2005)

i too think that it's overkill. way overkill. but if you don't buy it i know someone that would definately be interested. he's looking at a 99 dodge 2500 for 13k right now. if you decide not to buy the truck and wouldn't care if someone else took a look at it would you email me the info at [email protected]?
thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

May be he doesn't want an older truck and it sounds like he could use that truck all year long on his estate, as it will be a very good choice with the long box, plow and the options it has. 
As far as plowing the neighbor, go talk to here about plowing her drive,
and you should be fine with out any additional ins.

What would you guys have him get 20yr old truck with 2 wheel drive and a snow bear? He has 800ft of his own drive to do!
He needs a truck that will give him years of service.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

His question was - if this truck is overkill for plowing this driveway. So, yes, I would say it is. If he wants to get it for the other things he'd be doing, fine - that's his decision. But a 3/4 ton V10 for plowing that driveway? It's just over 1/10 of a mile.


----------



## AJ46 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sorry, should have been more specific....*

Gents,

First of all thanks for all the responses, but I guess I should have been more specific. I would also be using the truck to haul things around the property, a good portion of the property is still wooded with dirt trails and I haul firewood back to the house. I would also use it to go to home depot and what not. As far as my neighbor goes I would definitely not charge her for her driveway, I would just do it so that she wouldn't have to shovel. I guess the better question to ask would have been, "Is this size truck built strong enough so that it would easily handle the driveway and the regular light to medium duty that I would throw at it and if so do you guys think it is a good deal?" I just wanted to make sure that I would be getting a good truck. Also, if any one has any opinions about the boss Power-V plow, I'd love to hear them. Again sorry for having been so ambiguous with my question.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

No problem. Then, yes, it's plenty strong enough. As far as being a good deal, I wouldn't know. You need somebody to actually check the truck over and check for prices in your area. There are several websites that can show you area prices.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Its overkill, but it will get the job done.  Thats for sure!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Are you kidding- that's a 3/4 to 1 ton truck- yeah, to say it'll handle anything you want to throw at it is an understatement. Most of us plow professionally with 2500 models.


----------



## Brett K (Mar 9, 2005)

Is overkill a bad thing? It is the only way I know. Har!HAr!Har!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Brett K said:


> Is overkill a bad thing? It is the only way I know. Har!HAr!Har!


LOL- only up until you buy a Walter snowfighter or an FWD to plow your drive!!

Anyone know where I can get a Walter.....


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

jkitterman said:


> I would say get it if you need the payload capacity of the Dodge. The V10 gets almost the same mileage as the 360 ci. V8.


really? a 360 only gets 8 mpg?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Detroitdan said:


> really? a 360 only gets 8 mpg?


Really?? I get 9 to 10 mpg city and 12 to 13 mpg hwy with both of my 2500 360.
Or is that with the plow on? Then I think it's 1 gal=1 mile 1:1 LOL....


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds like a good investment. Especially, considering that your posts imply a "lighter" duty use for a truck built like a tank.

It sounds like you could even get away with a 1/2 ton p/up with a plow. But, in my opinion, I would DEFINATELY opt for more truck than you need, like this one.

As far as the price goes, again, I'm no expert, but $11k doesn't sound too bad.
Especially if it's loaded and it has the v10 and plow prep. Sounds like a nice truck.

BTW, that's nice of you to be willing to do your neighbors drive for free. It's nice to see that neighbors like us (and most of the guys on this site) are still alive and don't view plowing ONLY as a way to make good money (even though that's an important aspect of it...lol payup )

Let us know what you decide...and I hope the best for your decision.


----------



## AJ46 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Thanks Again*

I decided to go with the truck. My credit union approved me on Thursday, this morning I took my friend who works for a Dodge dealer to see it and after he made a few calls and realized that the he could verify that all services except for three oil changes had been completed at Dodge dealers, I figured it was a good deal. Also after I found a ding on the Driver side rear quarter panel the seller agreed to take another $500.00 off. So I am now the proud owner of a plow. As for my neighbor, she thanked me profusely when I told her I'd knock out her little 50 foot driveway for her this season. It seems that last year, before I moved in, one of her trees fell and hit another neighbor's detached garage. Well that other neighbor sued and she ended up having to take another mortgage out to help offset the gap in her insurance coverage. As a result she couldn't afford plow service this season and apparantly she has no kids of her own.

I can't tell you guys how grateful I am for the advice. I'm looking forward to more discussions in the future, and I'll post pics soon.

Thanks Again,
AJ


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

congrats on ur new truck. Im jealous of the sweet deal you got!! Happy plowing!


----------



## dodgeboyz (Jan 7, 2007)

justme-;242379 said:


> LOL- only up until you buy a Walter snowfighter or an FWD to plow your drive!!
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a Walter.....


I have a 1985 waltersnowfighter I just bought and dont know what im going to do with it, it dont snow much here anymore I just thought it was cool and may make a y2k survival truck if you are serious about wanting one call me at 540 847 7530 
this truck has less than 8000 miles on it 
detroit engine 
a.t
and was bought without the plowhowever still has the double wing mounts


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

AJ, you'll be able to do the neighbor's 50' driveway at an idle! I think you'll hardly notice snow in front of the truck when it's pushing. NJ though -- I'm wondering if you'll see snow this year! Heck, we're wondering about NH. Where in NJ? Good luck!

~Kevin


----------

